# Rear Way Covers



## rogerl (Oct 20, 2020)

I just installed an Eason DRO on my PM-935 mill over the weekend. I mounted the X axis scale on the column side of the table. I do not like how the current sheet rubber rear way cover bunches up between the table and the column. It was not bad without the scale there but now with the scale on the back of the table I am worried that the cover will bunch up and damage or pinch the scale. 
I am not the first person who has put a DRO on the PM-935. What do you do about the rear way covers. I like having the ways covered. I am starting to look at the accordion way covers and wondering where to buy them.
Any information would be great.

Roger L


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 20, 2020)

Maybe a little expensive but...   --->Mc Master Way Covers<---


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 20, 2020)

I bought some from an eBay seller in China. Took a long time to get here but they look fine and a lot cheaper than McMaster (which I love BTW).

John


----------



## Skierdude (Oct 20, 2020)

When I installed the x axis I used a couple of standoffs and a cross bar to not only protect the scale and reader but also as a mounting place for the rear way cover.

Standoffs mounted on saddle





Cross bar attached to standoffs.



Way cover attached to cross bar


----------



## rogerl (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for all of the good information. I really do not want to order the way covers from China. I saw the ones in McMaster Carr and they will do the job I was looking for a supplier that was a little less expensive.
I looked at the mill tonight while lining up the Z axis scale, lots of cranking the knee up and down, and for starters I think I am going to make some standoffs and a bar like Skierdude did and then cut off some of the material to make the rubber sheet shorter and see how it works. I think I can cut off at least 6" to 7" of the rubber off. That might be enough to stop the bunching. If that does not work I will go with McMaster Carr covers and make some brackets to attach them.

Thanks Again
Roger L


----------



## 9t8z28 (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a 932 but still the same idea.  I have the standoffs as well which prevent the scale from being crushed.  I would trim the rubber cover rather than go with an accordion style cover.  The flat rubber is easier to clean and much more durable.  


rogerl said:


> Thanks for all of the good information. I really do not want to order the way covers from China. I saw the ones in McMaster Carr and they will do the job I was looking for a supplier that was a little less expensive.
> I looked at the mill tonight while lining up the Z axis scale, lots of cranking the knee up and down, and for starters I think I am going to make some standoffs and a bar like Skierdude did and then cut off some of the material to make the rubber sheet shorter and see how it works. I think I can cut off at least 6" to 7" of the rubber off. That might be enough to stop the bunching. If that does not work I will go with McMaster Carr covers and make some brackets to attach them.
> 
> Thanks Again
> Roger L


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 22, 2020)

I've tried all kinds of approaches here.   I recommend goat-skin leather, non-pleated.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Economy-Cl...298984?hash=item5da91e6128:g:~egAAOSw6INeDkB~


----------



## rogerl (Oct 22, 2020)

Dave:
Please tell me more about the virtues of the goat skin. One of the problems I see with the current rubber guard is that it is so thick. Thick is good for longevity and durability but it is bad for bunching up. I was thinking about buying some thinner rubber or Naugahyde and making the guard out of that. Another idea I had was to make a roll up like a window shade at the top of the guard to roll up the "extra" guard when the knee is at mid stroke where it is used 90% of the time. When the knee is lowered I could let out more cover as needed. Just some thoughts.  

Roger L


----------



## addertooth (Oct 22, 2020)

I suspect that any roll-up mechanism would eventually get jammed by the chips.  I only base that on the fact that it seems like a great idea, but isn't done, so it must have a drawback.


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 22, 2020)

I got the idea for using leather from Stefan Gotteswinter in *his video here*. Skip to 14:45 in the timeline.  Works well on the knee mill for all the same reasons Stefan calls out.  You can find leather skins on eBay which is where I got mine.   Lamb or goat is supple and you want a thickness weight of at least 1oz or preferably 2oz.  Search eBay for “black thin leather skin” and you’ll turn up lots of options.


----------



## rogerl (Oct 22, 2020)

Dave:
Thanks for the information. I will look into this further.
As for the roll up idea the roll would be mounted to the column above the ways where the current cover mounts. It would not work automatically you would need to manually let out some of the material when the knee was lowered to near the end of stroke.

Roger L


----------

